

Jeff Jarvis on the Need for a Twitter Witness Tag - dreambird
http://thefastertimes.com/mediaandtech/2011/03/14/japan-and-twitter-we-need-a-witness-tag/

======
phlux
I think this is a great idea.

Over the last few weeks, I had been interviewing at Twitter for a position -
which I didnt get :( -- and just this last Monday, through the couple of
rounds of interviews I went through, I had the opportunity to share this with
the team that I met with.

I told them what I thought of twitter as a service, that it operates as a
Sixth Sense - That Twitter can instantly and effectively route global
attention. Something will happen - and twitter will be able to drive the
attention of millions to deeper dive information regarding that event.

This event illustrates just that, but as is being pointed out here - there is
another layer of refinement of the service users could benefit from;
relationship to the topic.

I had mentioned that Twitter does a superb job of routing our attention to an
event - be it vids, articles, comments etc.. and that while it doesnt (yet)
host that content, the utility it provides is extremely valuable.

The thing about it is that, outside of the inane status updates that happen in
calmer times, the view it gives into global awareness is stunning.

